# re: production curved laminate parts



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I just got an inquiry about making a lot of curved
parts, all the same. A lot.

Aside from a press, which I have, I'm wondering what
kind of glue spreader I should be looking into for
making backs for metal chairs… or a sprayer perhaps?

Should I be looking at radio frequency or something
like silicone high temp heating blankets to cure 
RF-rated glue to get it off the press quick?

I already edgeband with a hot press so I'm 
familiar with hot press rated glue. I've never
seriously considered the application I described
above however and the need for speed.

I think I really need to accelerate the glue set
time and have a production glue spreading setup
of some sort to make the job feasible. Otherwise it
will drive me mad and piss off the client at how
slow I am.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish I could help. It is good to see u looking at taking on projects. Hope it works out great for u.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow Loren, your knowledge is so far beyond mine, I am amazed. I wish I could offer some help, but I'm out of my depth.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't know this information. I do know enough about
the industry to know these are generally pertinent 
questions. This is industrial woodworking as it were,
as opposed to artisanal, which is what we mostly
discuss on this forum.


----------



## FellingStudio (Oct 17, 2013)

How many is a lot?

Sounds like a bigger bag, multiple forms and/or bags is not sufficient for you to ramp up production.

Is the curve such that you can stack multiple assemblies on top of each other?

The folks over at woodweb are probably your best source for helping with glue selection.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Over 1000. It's beyond bagging imo.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure of the extent of your curves but maybe you could press up 1 large curve and cut multiple panels out of it after glue up. (Maybe get 5 or 6 pcs out of one pressing.)

EDIT: Also depends on your timeframe and how much $$$. 
This would determine how much you can put into making of the method to use.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

over 1000 takes it way outside anything i have experience with. in the past i have lowered the number of laminations to speed production, multiple forms of course. heat blankets to decrease set time, and used a rollerball glue spreader for quicker application. only other way of speeding it up may just be more hands at work, a few employees and a production line scenario. 
good luck hope it works out.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

How big are the parts?

For production, it's tough to beat male/female forms even though making them is a pain. A heated press is of course the way to go and you'd have the option to use thermoset film adhesives which eliminates the spreading issue. I believe that there are flexible, heated platens that can be placed inside forms but I can't remember where I saw that source.

An alternative is to preheat the materials but that's easier said than done for most furniture applications. The heat will speed up the cure time but it also really limits the working time available.

For liquid glues, you may wish to look into the hopper/roller combinations used by the marquetry crowd. I've never used them but they look handy.

It's actually a pretty easy problem to solve if you've got enough money and/or the welding equipment needed to build a hydraulic press. Unfortunately, not many clients pay enough for the setup costs for that kind of industrial scale work.


----------

